# Max Payne 3 für PC kommt auf vier DVDs - Systemanforderungen mit 35 GB HDD-Speicherplatz nicht ohne Grund



## TheKhoaNguyen (21. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Max Payne 3 für PC kommt auf vier DVDs - Systemanforderungen mit 35 GB HDD-Speicherplatz nicht ohne Grund* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Max Payne 3 für PC kommt auf vier DVDs - Systemanforderungen mit 35 GB HDD-Speicherplatz nicht ohne Grund


----------



## Rising-Evil (21. Mai 2012)

wie sieht's eigentlich mit dem Kopierschutz aus ?
Liegen da schon Infos vor   ???


----------



## Belgium (21. Mai 2012)

Wird Zeit das Spiele mit grossem Inhalt auf Blurays produziert werden!


----------



## Mothman (21. Mai 2012)

Heftig. 35 GB ist schon ne Ansage. 
Dürfte der neue Rekord sein für ein PC-Spiel, oder?


----------



## Belgium (21. Mai 2012)

Um 10 GB Rage übertroffen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Mai 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> wie sieht's eigentlich mit dem Kopierschutz aus ?
> Liegen da schon Infos vor   ???


 Steam


----------



## Joerg2 (21. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal, ich hatte MP3 bisher noch gar nicht aufm Plan, aber gerade hab ich bei amazon gesehen, dass hinter der PEGI Version "uncut" steht. Könnt ihr mir kurz näheres zu den Unterschieden zur USK-Variante sagen ?


----------



## spike00 (21. Mai 2012)

rising-evil schrieb:


> wie sieht's eigentlich mit dem kopierschutz aus ?
> Liegen da schon infos vor :-o  ???


 
35 gb


----------



## Nihiletex (21. Mai 2012)

spike00 schrieb:


> 35 gb


 
Höchstens für die Leute die auf dem Land oder in kleinen Ortschaften leben. Ansonsten dauert das runterladen vielleicht anderthalb bis zwei Stunden, nicht gerade viel


----------



## autumnSkies (21. Mai 2012)

In die CE könnte Rockstar gleich ne Festplatte schmeißen. 

Naja, als damals Baldur's Gate auf 6 CDs rauskam hab ich auch so geguckt wie jetzt.


----------



## baiR (21. Mai 2012)

spike00 schrieb:


> 35 gb


 

Dazu kommen noch die hohen Systemanforderungen. Eine GTX 670 werden wohl die wenigsten PC Gamer besitzen. 
Das Spiel laden sich so bestimmt nicht viele Leute herunter. 

@ rising-evil

Rockstar wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder auf ein DRM-Verfahren setzen. Man sah ja an GTA IV, dass sie in Sachen Kopierschutz noch radikaler sind als andere Publisher.

@ Nihiletex
Auch in der Stadt haben nicht alle 50000er Leitungen denn ich habe auch nur eine 16Mbit-Leitung. Ich müsste dann wohl gut 4-5h saugen. Aber man sollte das mit der hohen Datenmenge als Kopierschutz auch nicht so ernst nehmen. 

@ Belgium

Ich weiß nicht wie ernst du das mit den Blurays gemeint hast aber ich finde, dass es keine schlechte Idee wäre. Bluraylaufwerke kosten heute auch nicht mehr die Welt. Ich habe für meinen LG-Bluraybrenner 70€ bezahlt. Ich komme aber auch mit 6 DVD's locker zurecht.

Dass die Xbox 360 Version hingegen wieder nur auf 2 DVD's erscheint kommt mir ein wenig verdächtig vor. Ich bin mal gespannt wie viel besser diesmal die PS3-Version von Max Payne 3 aussieht.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ernst du das mit den Blurays gemeint hast aber ich finde, dass es keine schlechte Idee wäre. Bluraylaufwerke kosten heute auch nicht mehr die Welt. Ich habe für meinen LG-Bluraybrenner 70€ bezahlt. Ich komme aber auch mit 6 DVD's locker zurecht


 
wobei die Frage wär, in wie weit sich das wieder rechnen würde
Ich fände ja auch die Idee nett wenn die das ganze über Speichersticks machen würden, so 32GB kosten auch nur so 15 Euro, gut, da fehlen jetzt 3GB, aber ich meinte das auch mehr Allgmein


----------



## UthaSnake (21. Mai 2012)

- Ein angestaubter Pc
- Wohnsitz auf dem Lande (sprich lahmes I-net)
- Steam(!)

....ok, dann eben doch für die Konsole 

Mit dem Speicher etc... gäbe es eigentlich kein Problem, aber bei Steam (ich kann einstellen was auch immer ich will und es so oft deinstallieren und wieder installieren so oft ich will, dieses beknackte programm zieht sich einfach IMMER die neusten Version und bei 35GB?!?!?! .... nein danke!)

dann hohl ich es mir lieber iwann nochmal für den PC 
....der dann auch neu ist und ich dann auch nicht mehr auf den Land wohne ^^


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Mai 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich hatte MP3 bisher noch gar nicht aufm Plan, aber gerade hab ich bei amazon gesehen, dass hinter der PEGI Version "uncut" steht. Könnt ihr mir kurz näheres zu den Unterschieden zur USK-Variante sagen ?


Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass Zivilisten in der deutschen Version unverwundbar sind. Sonst alles ungeschnitten.



Nihiletex schrieb:


> Höchstens für die Leute die auf dem Land oder in kleinen Ortschaften leben. Ansonsten dauert das runterladen vielleicht anderthalb bis zwei Stunden, nicht gerade viel


Ich wohne in einer Stadt mit einer halben Million Einwohner und habe trotzdem gerade mal DSL 2k. Ein Freund, der ein paar Straßen weiter wohnt, hätte ohne Kabelanschluss überhaupt kein DSL. Und das im Jahre 2012.


----------



## Belgium (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hab vor ein paar Monat ein Sony BR Laufwerk gekauft für 57 Euro, war mal teurer...99 Euro...für  Filmgenuss am PC (wobei ich seit ein paar Tage keine BR mehr guckn kann, da mein PowerDVD sich wie ne Diva verhält und sich immer updaten will, aber es nicht zu Ende führt). Auf Spiele warte ich schon, bin sozusagen parat für BluRays mit PC Spiele Inhalt. Bei 35Gb find ich das eigntlich sogar ne bessere Idee als mehrer DVDs zu produzieren. So a la Rebell Assault nur für mit anderen Inhalt und Medium. Klar hat noch nicht jeder ne BR Laufwerk, weil man es eher für Filme guckn nutzt. Aber andere wollen lieber die Downloadvariante. mag ja nett sein...aber ne Verpackung mag ich auch irgendwie...


----------



## Joerg2 (21. Mai 2012)

@ Trinity: Vielen Dank !



Belgium schrieb:


> wobei ich seit ein paar Tage keine BR mehr guckn kann, da mein PowerDVD sich wie ne Diva verhält und sich immer updaten will, aber es nicht zu Ende führt


Kenn ich, den Fehler hatte ich bis vor einem Monat auch. Allerdings kann ich dir, um dir den Ärger zu ersparen, direkt sagen, das Neuinstallation etc. nicht helfen (und dem Support ist's egal). Die Lösung bei mir war, dass ich statt meiner PDVD 8er Version die 10er Version, die bei nem anderen Blu-Ray Laufwerk dabei war draufgespielt hab. Seit dem ist's einwandfrei. Aber Power DVD war schon immer ein bekopptes Stückchen Software....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei die Frage wär, in wie weit sich das wieder rechnen würde
> Ich fände ja auch die Idee nett wenn die das ganze über Speichersticks machen würden, so 32GB kosten auch nur so 15 Euro, gut, da fehlen jetzt 3GB, aber ich meinte das auch mehr Allgmein


An so eine Geschäftsidee habe ich auch gedacht. Nur: Wenn man versehentlich seinen Stick formatiert, ist das Spiel weg. 
Es sei denn man kann USB-Sticks schreibgeschützt vertreiben... Falls das technisch überhaupt machbar ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Mai 2012)

Das hat schon zu heftigen Reaktionen im Internet geführt: "Wie? Ich muss 4 DVDs einlegen? Ich hab doch nur ein DVD Laufwerk...muss ich mir jetzt noch 3 weitere kaufen, um Max Payne 3 spielen zu können? Diese Hur....." 

Achja: Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, dass man für das Spiel Steam brauchen würde? Das hab ich noch nirgendwo gelesen..oder hat jemand einen Link dazu? Rockstar verwendet das nämlich nie und setzt doch auf den eigenen Social Club, daher kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (21. Mai 2012)

das muss ja ewig dauern bis das auf der festplatte ist. Dead Space 1 war mit 10 GB schon damls eine lange Tortur.


----------



## Belgium (21. Mai 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> @ Trinity: Vielen Dank !
> 
> 
> Kenn ich, den Fehler hatte ich bis vor einem Monat auch. Allerdings kann ich dir, um dir den Ärger zu ersparen, direkt sagen, das Neuinstallation etc. nicht helfen (und dem Support ist's egal). Die Lösung bei mir war, dass ich statt meiner PDVD 8er Version die 10er Version, die bei nem anderen Blu-Ray Laufwerk dabei war draufgespielt hab. Seit dem ist's einwandfrei. Aber Power DVD war schon immer ein bekopptes Stückchen Software....


 Ja, überlege mir Nero Ultimate, WinDVD oder jaaa PowerDvD 12 besorgen irgendwann, wobei Nero und WinDVD bisher günstig ist und PowerDVD ziemlich teuer mit 90€. Hatte schon überlegt dat Teil zurück zu bringen, wobei wenn es doch irgendwann mal Spiele auf BR gibt bin ich schon mal gewappnet.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (21. Mai 2012)

Und ich fand BAC mit 17,5 GB schon riesig.

Da wünscht man sich ja bald wieder die Spiele, die auf eine Diskette gepasst haben zurück


----------



## Brokensword (21. Mai 2012)

angeblich soll kein Steamzwang geben, nur den Social Club für den MP Modus


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Heftig. 35 GB ist schon ne Ansage.
> Dürfte der neue Rekord sein für ein PC-Spiel, oder?


 Kindergarten ... 35GB ist was für Mädchen.

Den Rekord dürfte, selbst wenn wir nur "offiziell" gelieferte Medien betrachten immer noch X-Plane 9 & 10 halten:

_Die Packung enthält acht Dual-Layer-DVDs, die auch als DVD-9 bekannt  sind. Auf solche DVDs passen 8,5 GByte an Daten. Zum Vergleich: Der  Vorgänger X-Plane 9 hat nur sechs DVD-9-Medien und brachte es damit auf eine maximale Installationsgröße von 73,4 GByte._



Also weint nicht rum, ihr Mädchen!


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> An so eine Geschäftsidee habe ich auch gedacht. Nur: Wenn man versehentlich seinen Stick formatiert, ist das Spiel weg.
> Es sei denn man kann USB-Sticks schreibgeschützt vertreiben... Falls das technisch überhaupt machbar ist.


 
nja, da muss man natürlich schon dafür Sorgen dass man ne Sicherung rein macht, aber Theoretisch könnte man damit auch die DRM-Systeme wie Steam ersetzen wenn man da noch nen Dongle rein baut
Und so ist die Idee aber auch leider nicht so neu, immerhin sind in der CE von StarCraft und Diablo ja auch Sticks mit den Vorgängern bei
da ist das schon fast Schade das bei der PR3 CE PR2 nur als CD dabei liegt, so ne Rum-Flaschen-Stick wär schon nice gewesen



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das hat schon zu heftigen Reaktionen im Internet geführt: "Wie? Ich muss 4 DVDs einlegen? Ich hab doch nur ein DVD Laufwerk...muss ich mir jetzt noch 3 weitere kaufen, um Max Payne 3 spielen zu können? Diese Hur....."


 
irgendwie fühl ich mich Plötzlich so alt mit den Spielen die Mehrere Disketten gebraucht haben . . .
wobei, darf die Nase da denn schon spielen? Ich meine, wenn man jetzt 18 ist sollte man doch schon noch die Zeit der mehreren CDs kennen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kindergarten ... 35GB ist was für Mädchen.
> 
> Den Rekord dürfte, selbst wenn wir nur "offiziell" gelieferte Medien betrachten immer noch X-Plane 9 & 10 halten:
> 
> ...


Und wer speitl bitte schön X-Plane ? Überwiegend angehende Hobby-Piloten... Und Mädchen !


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wer speitl bitte schön X-Plane ? Überwiegend angehende Hobby-Piloten... Und Mädchen !


 ... und Terroristen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

Beim Lesen der News selbst ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

_Zudem kommt eine Unterstützung für DirectX 11._

Das wird im Text als Erklärung gebracht, warum die PC Version ca. 35GB Festplattenspeicher nutzen wird. Allerdings finde ich diese Schlussfolgerung bzw. Herleitung etwas komisch, eine Unterstützung für DirectX 11 wird definitiv keine Duallayer-DVD in Anspruch nehmen, selbst wenn wir von 1GB zusätzlichen Speicher reden, wäre das exorbitant viel.

Ich denke einfach, es wird wirklich die Texturen betreffen und ggf. Videos, die nicht in der 3D Grafik dargestellt werden und dementsprechend superb komprimiert sind, eben das man mit FullHD keine Artefakte sieht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und Terroristen.


 Oha. Ein unmessbare Gefahr durch diseses Genre. Großer Gott !!! Vielleicht sollte man die CDU/CSU darüber informieren. Dann machen die sich eher für den Verbot von Flugsimulatoren stark und vergessen mal "harmlose" Erwachsenen-Titel wie "Dead Space 2".


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und Terroristen.


 
ich dachte die Spielen zum Training alle CoD 
Da kann man doch laut Sun total schießen lernen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich dachte die Spielen zum Training alle CoD
> Da kann man doch laut Sun total schießen lernen


 Jepp. Wobei ich das ziemlich bescheuert finde, Egoshooter als brauchbare Trainingprgramme zu erachten. Zielen und schießen, schön und gut. Aber dazu gehört noch körperliche Bewegung. Oder rollen die Taliban-Truppen auf Computerstühlen in den heiligen Krieg ?! Würde ein aberwitziges Bild ergeben.


----------



## hening18 (21. Mai 2012)

Toll Dx11 unterstützung aber immer noch Konsolen Grafig


----------



## UthaSnake (21. Mai 2012)

kein Steam?!
na dann überleg ich es mir nochmal 

Ich warte erstmal den PC test ab und bis dahin zock ich dann nochmal Teil 1 & 2


----------



## Icewindtale (22. Mai 2012)

"Woraus diese bestehen und wo der zusätzliche Datenaufwand im Vergleich zu den Konsolen liegt, lässt sich derzeit nicht hundertprozentig feststellen. Wahrscheinlich kommt Max Payne 3 für PC jedoch hauptsächlich mit schärferen Texturen. Zudem kommt eine Unterstützung für DirectX 11."

 Ich frage mal so in die Runde welche Grafik hat BF3?! Sieht diese nicht 2* besser aus als Max Payne(keine Frage die von Max ist gut aber nicht so gut wie bei BF3) und auf wie vielen DVD´s kam Bf3 raus?! Also ich denke NICHT dass das der Grund sein kann Dice hats doch auch vorgemacht wie man grafisch aufwenidge Spiele auf nur einer DVD produziert naja..Ja und jetzt kommt mir nicht der lädt sich aber bei der Installation noch die restlichen Daten runter ja ladet ihr mal 30 weitere GB in einer std. runter...:p


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2012)

Icewindtale schrieb:


> Ich frage mal so in die Runde welche Grafik hat BF3?! Sieht diese nicht 2* besser aus als Max Payne(keine Frage die von Max ist gut aber nicht so gut wie bei BF3) und auf wie vielen DVD´s kam Bf3 raus?! Also ich denke NICHT dass das der Grund sein kann Dice hats doch auch vorgemacht wie man grafisch aufwenidge Spiele auf nur einer DVD produziert naja..Ja und jetzt kommt mir nicht der lädt sich aber bei der Installation noch die restlichen Daten runter ja ladet ihr mal 30 weitere GB in einer std. runter...:p


 
ich weiß nicht ob man das jetzt so einfach wieder 1:1 vergleichen kann, das kommt halt auch wieder immer drauf an wie die Texturen (oder bei 35GB; ob überhaupt?) komprimiert werden und wie viele das sind und wie die Aussehen


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

Icewindtale schrieb:


> Ich frage mal so in die Runde welche Grafik hat BF3?! Sieht diese nicht 2* besser aus als Max Payne(keine Frage die von Max ist gut aber nicht so gut wie bei BF3) und auf wie vielen DVD´s kam Bf3 raus?!


... ich könnte das nicht beurteilen. 

Bislang gibt es lediglich die Konsolenversionen und solange MP3 nicht auf meinem PC installiert ist, gebe ich kein Urteil zur grafischen Qualität ab.

Übrigens, meine persönliche Meinung: ich fand BF3 vollkommen in Ordnung, aber bei weitem nicht so grafisch imposant wie alle behauptet haben. Denn auf den zweiten Blick war vieles 'limitiert', z.B. waren die Szenen auf dem Flugzeugträger schon recht ansprechend, hat man aber genauer hingewesen, hat man viele grafische Limitierungen erblicken können, z.B. das Wasser etc.pp.

Hätte Max Payne 3 die Gesichtsengine von LA Noire, gepaart mit gestochenen und kaum komprimierte Texturen, wäre dies mein absoluter Spieletraum. Wenn man sich einmal an die Mimik und Gestik der Charaktere in LA Noire gewöhnt hat, will man keine anderen Gesichter aus der Nähe sehen ...


----------



## xdave78 (22. Mai 2012)

Komisch dass es da imemr sone ewig langen Diskussionen gibt. Alle haben HDDs mit 500GB und die meisten sogar weit mehr. Da brauch man doch nicht über 35GB zu heulen. Seit froh dass ihr keine CDs wechseln müsst


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Komisch dass es da imemr sone ewig langen Diskussionen gibt. Alle haben HDDs mit 500GB und die meisten sogar weit mehr. Da brauch man doch nicht über 35GB zu heulen. Seit froh dass ihr keine CDs wechseln müsst


... du meinst Disketten. 



So richtig versteh ich es auch nicht, gut, wer MP3 komplett digital erwirbt, da wird sich im klaren sein hier ~35GB herunterzuladen. Nur wird niemand mit Bauern-DSL auf die glorreiche Idee kommen und das machen.

Hoff ich jedenfalls. 

Amazon.de liefert auch nach Hintertupfingen, d.h. selbst unsere Freunde vom Land, die gern mal eine Runde zocken, haben keine Ausrede mehr wie z.B. "der nächste Saturn / MM ist sooooooooooooo weit entfernt und der Traktor fährt nur 20km/h, parken im Parkhaus wird auch kompliziert."


----------



## Angeldust (22. Mai 2012)

Bauern-DSL + Stromkosten =Teurer als das Spiel zu kaufen

Aber einige zahlen lieber an Eon als an Rockstar sicherlich


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. Mai 2012)

Hmm.. die Systemanforderungen sind schon heftig. Ich wart mal ab wie so die Testabrechnungen ausfallen und überleg dann ob ichs nicht doch für XBox kauf. Mein PC ist halt doch schon wieder 3 Jahre alt und nie aufgerüstet worden. Hab auch grad überhaupt keine Lust da für Max Payne Geld reinzubuttern... Lieber zahl ich dann die 5 Euro mehr und spiels auf der Konsole.


----------



## Gothard (22. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Hmm.. die Systemanforderungen sind schon heftig. Ich wart mal ab wie so die Testabrechnungen ausfallen und überleg dann ob ichs nicht doch für XBox kauf. Mein PC ist halt doch schon wieder 3 Jahre alt und nie aufgerüstet worden. Hab auch grad überhaupt keine Lust da für Max Payne Geld reinzubuttern... Lieber zahl ich dann die 5 Euro mehr und spiels auf der Konsole.


 
XBox? Erlich? da kannste auch einfach die grafik rutnerstellen...

35GB naja übers netz ziehen ^^ dauert halt ne stunde und nen bisschen. für leute die "Bauern-DSL" haben müssen dann wohl doch zur DVD greifen, aber ist das wirklich schlimm? Ich würde mich freuen wenn mehrere Spiele mit so viel speicherplatz daher kommen wenns der grafik und der performance etwas bringt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. Mai 2012)

Gothard schrieb:


> XBox? Erlich? da kannste auch einfach die grafik rutnerstellen...
> 
> 35GB naja übers netz ziehen ^^ dauert halt ne stunde und nen bisschen. für leute die "Bauern-DSL" haben müssen dann wohl doch zur DVD greifen, aber ist das wirklich schlimm? Ich würde mich freuen wenn mehrere Spiele mit so viel speicherplatz daher kommen wenns der grafik und der performance etwas bringt.


 Ja echt. Ich bin kein Mensch der sich auf die Grafik einen runterholt von daher könnte ich das tun, ja. Aber wie gesagt, mein PC ist nicht mehr taufrisch und es könnte auch an anderen Ecken und Enden hapern.
Es sieht gut aus, punkt. Ob da jetzt nen bissle AA (mehr) dabei ist oder die Texturen nen Tick schärfer sind ist mir absolut egal. Gameplay ist mir sehr viel wichtiger als irgendwelche Grafikspielereien. Von daher: Wenn ich Probleme habe es auf meinem PC zum laufen zu bekommen und es das Spiel auch für die Box gibt, ist meine Wahl eindeutig. Wenn es auf dem PC allerdings gut läuft hol ich es auch dafür.


----------



## zerr (22. Mai 2012)

trollmodusan "2 dvd sind das spiel die anderen 2 ist der kopierschutz" trollmodusaus


----------

